

Ask HN: Anyone from Iowa? - proexploit

I know most of you who may see this title (and find it interesting enough to click, not many) live in more exciting areas in than me. I live in Iowa City, IA. I'm not fortunate enough to have the kind of community I can only imagine certain locations in SF, Seattle or NY can provide. Are there any hackers near me?<p>I'm not looking for a co-founder. I'm not looking for work. I'm not looking to hire anyone. I am interested in finding a mentor nearby as I attempt to delve into the world of Ruby programming. Time is valuable, and I'm an accomplished designer willing to provide design/CSS/SASS in return if desired.<p>No lessons, doing work for me, etc. Just be willing to talk, provide some answer or guidance, and be friendly. Thanks :)
======
startupcomment
Check out Silicon Prairie. Maybe there are some pertinent meet up groups in
your general vicinity. Given that you are in Iowa City, you should explore the
CS Department, Engineering School, and Business School of the University of
Iowa. They may have various formal or informal outreach initiatives relevant
to the local IT community. With some further digging around, you should be
able to make some local / regional connections.

------
markbnine
if you build it, they will come. . .

~~~
proexploit
Haha, at least it wasn't a hick joke.

